# Bucked off!



## Gammelquarterhorses

I know that we have all been bucked off a horse at least once, so let's share our experiences!


I was riding at my dressage stable on a horse named Dreamer. She was a 3 year old morgan mare who had terrorized the advanced class of campers in the previous summer. Many campers had felt the rath of the mare and were too scared to climb aboard. Sally came to me before my lesson and says "Oh do I have the horse for you!". So I go and get her from her stall and admire how gorgeous and athletic she was. After I had brushed her and tacked her up I walked into the arena to mount and I said, "I don't see what the big deal is about her." I jump on and my mother begins video taping my lesson. Dreamer puts her head down very low to the ground and violetly starts trying to rip the reins out of my hand. We start circles and she blows UP! Remeber I said she was very athletic! I gave my best effort to stay on but I lost my seat and flew directly towards to metal wall. BANG! What does my mom do? Well she continues taping as I am lying on the ground, and after replaying the tape I see a big smile on my riding instructors face!

Those jerks :lol:


----------



## Skippy!

Moving this to Horse Stories for ya (Stories/Reminiscing on past experiences with horses are the same thing ^^)

When i get more time, i so will share my fun! lol!


----------



## barnrat

oh, poor amanda! thats so mean! I personally have been bucked off twice...

I was trail riding with the boy that I liked and my best friend I was on myke Sarah (best friend) was on Misty (one of the lesson horses, I can also ride her...) and Jeff (the kid I liked) was on his horse jasmine. We were just walking on a straight wider path where we decided to take our feet out of our sturrips and let the horses have a long rein...We walked for a long time when out of no where mike started bucking, he bucked three times before I came off. we have no idea why he started bucking but I only ended up getting hurt because I held on to the reins and got a BAD rope burn.

The second time I got bucked off I was on our greenbroke thoroughbred and he was doing awesome but some guy came down the bridle path ringing a bell and viento (our tb) flipped out, bucking and rearing, I was close to staying on too but got to heavy in my shoulders. I was unharmed except for a bruise on my head from hitting my head on his neck.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

Rope burns hurt really bad!! :x


----------



## barnrat

I AGREE! woah, did not mean to put that in caps, oh well it works....


----------



## sparky

Ouch. I haven't been bucked off as yet *touch wood*...but there is still PLENTY of time lol :wink:


----------



## barnrat

It will come in time.......then you can smile with us..  

Good thing this is not a Falling off topic, I have like 30 falls I could talk about! When ever one of the lesson kids start to worry about falling off they always tell the kid to ask me how many times I have fallen off. I may have fallen off the most times in our barn....wow.....that would be funny.....

Don (barn owners wife) has always said..."If you fall off, dont worry, the ground will catch you."

Then when a lesson falls off and shes crying don goes up to them and says..."whats wrong, the ground caught you didnt it?"


----------



## kristy

I bought a "full of life" horse when I was very young and didn't know how to ride, really. For the longest time I thought you rode a horse from the ground. Time after time I was flung off of him. It came to the point where it didn't phase me. Those where the days. Haven't fallen in years, he taught me well.


----------



## barnrat

Thats so good Kristy...I love the horses that teach us lessons.


----------



## Miischiief

i've been bucked off loads of times but i cant remember my recent one.... oh yer....

It was when I was in a clear-round at moreton 2'0-2'3 and we where jumping clear untill we came up to the second to last fence and apparently he walked over it !!!!
Then afterwards I was clinging onto Mischief's bridal and I was trying to pull my self up but then....










I fell off looool but it was very funny !
then i carried onto the last fence....

so he got clear and I didn't !!!!
looool


----------



## barnrat

Thats so funny, I wish I was there to see that happen, Lol. :lol:


----------



## englishcowgrl

ooman..i've have fell off and have sorta slipped off...


it was the first time i had ridden besides the pony rides at the zoo...and it was going great... we were in a feild and i was doing really good ( for a first-timmer 7yr old) then the horse took off at full speed and i held on for about 10 seconds then i fell flat on my face...it took like 15-20 minutes to slow down and stop the horse...

the other time i was trotting in the arena when my saddle just slipped to the side of my pony...i had her slowed down to a walk then stop while i was sliding on the ground because my feet were stuck in the stirrups...


----------



## here-i-am

Ive been bucked off tons! haha all the instructors ive had have said to me "your not a good rider til youve fallen off 7 times!" the worst one was on a small black pony he decided to buck me off before a jump and i landed slap bang in the middle of it, it hurt alot! :lol:


----------



## rachiesmif

Last night I went down to fetch my 12Hh welsh mountain from his field to his stable for the night. I thought I'd tie the lead rope as reins and ride him up.

Usually when I do this he is good as gold. I try to get a little canter but he just trots or only gets s few strides in like a donkey. 

But last night he was like the wind! I didn't have a hat on either. I'd left the gate open at the end of the lane but the electric was up and it was dark so he wouldn't see it. And he was tearing towards it at full gallop. I've never been that fast on little Billybob before. 

Then he started bronkoing. It was rather funny thinking about it now, but when it was happening I was like 'woah!' I could just imagine him getting wrapped in the electric and me stoving my head in on the gate. 

But we didn't get that far. I was off just before the gate and landed in a huge muddy hole where the tractor wheels had dug in. Luckily Billybob stopped and didn't trample me. 

It was a right adrenalin rush. Is itb just me or do any other people like bronko horses? 

Rachelx


----------



## CrazyHorseChick

Deffinatly not just you! I love being on a bucking horse! ( I know wierd right?) I love the feeling, it's amazing, and Galloping... It leaves me speechless!


----------



## rachiesmif

:lol: goodgood. I'm glad I'm not alone


----------



## Azera

oh wow i have lots of stories of me being bucked off...

My mare was the first horse ive ever really been bucked off of..I was training her to ride in the pasture because i had no round pen and all was good till a CHIHUAHUA came running from 3 houses down and started barking at her, i tried to calm her down but she went straight up in the air and went to bucking so hard i thought i was on the bucking broncs at the rodeo...I stayed on for a pretty good while but then my arms started acking from holding on to the saddle horn and i fell flat in the dirt...After that incident she always tried to buck again but it wasnt as intense as the first time...I kinda fell to her bluff and would jump off her and didnt get back on for a long time...That was the first time i was truley scared to get on a horse..It has taken 3 yrs to just get in the saddle without worries of being bucked off or worse..I was a nervous wreck after that incident..And i tell you i really didnt get back on a horse till about 8 months later, i just kinda gave up..


----------

